# Accucraft Pennsy T1 4-4-4-4 live steam



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Apologies if this has been discussed before but can anyone give me a realistic availability date (month, year) of the new T1.
Any pictures available, model or original ??
The T1s were a bit special in my opinion.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Some say this year, some say next year, others - more realistically - say it will appear when it appears. Others, however, are pessiimistic. Some, like me, simply do not know. 

I suspect that I am in the majority.... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I would call Cliff, then what he says is always subject to change.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

A few days ago I was told 'delivery still expected by the end of the year', Zubi 
PS which year was not specified;-)


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By main131 on 01 Jun 2011 05:51 AM 
Apologies if this has been discussed before but can anyone give me a realistic availability date (month, year) of the new T1.
Any pictures available, model or original ??
The T1s were a bit special in my opinion.

Prior T1 discussion - this link is to post and discussion that has photos, video and a few opinions on the locomotive....


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been told to expect the ones I have on order at the end of the year.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mr. Main131, 
The 'Product Update' page on Accucraft's site shows an ETA of November 2011. 
Well, they have always been very accurate with their dates, so I am sure that that is when we see it. 
Or, December, January 2012, February, Mar ........................... 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Now, now, David! 

Larry


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Charles and everone else with constuctive replies.

I have just made an offer for the original protoype so fingers crossed it could be here shortly and also the only one running (period)?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dear Main 131, 
I had originally done the same for the Royal Hudson, but when I talked to those who had run it in Ontario on test, I withdrew my offer. 
I hope that the T1 is in better shape when you get it, and you got it for a 'really' good price! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By main131 on 01 Jun 2011 11:30 AM 
Thanks Charles and everone else with constuctive replies.

I have just made an offer for the original protoype so fingers crossed it could be here shortly and also the only one running (period)?
Good luck! I have one on order and have been told it will realistically be early 2012 before it arrives. Shame as Mr Leech has (I hope) just finished a set of coaches specifically for it. I was told that the reason for the delay was a boiler redesign as the prototype couldn't generate enough steam for sustained running. However, like so may other things in this hobby, probably anecdote and hearsay. 

Robert


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

What did they decide on the valves? Poppet or are they going to fake it somehow? 

Keith


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 01 Jun 2011 02:29 PM 
What did they decide on the valves? Poppet or are they going to fake it somehow? 

Keith 
Keith
Several aspects would encourage me to buy one....
Actual poppet valve and the original "Buick" big chin styling. Both of those along with coal fired boiler would make the locomotive a master piece! At this point no order placed.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

The prototype appeared to have a variety of their simplified "Half Stephenson" valve gear in between the frames driving inside valves. Similar arrangement to the 4-4-0 and C-16/19 locomotives. 

I do believe that poppet valves in mass production would be a QC and engineering folly, not to mention the training that it would take to make sure that the engine are kept in optimum condition with tolerances, etc. 

On the real thing, being off by 1/3rd of a degree on quartering was believed to have altered the running characteristics of some similar engines fitted both with Franklin and other Poppet valve arrangements. Given the frequency to allow a slightly larger tolerance in this scale due to heat and other factors, I would think that poppet valves would be right out. 

Although David Leech has mentioned before that a gentleman in the UK had made (or at the very least theorized) a functioning (Caprotti valve gear) poppet valve locomotive, so it is possible to do.


----------

